# Streetcar Named Desire



## Joey B (May 17, 2007)

Hi Joey B from Chicago here, I am new to the board and not sure if I am posting this in the right place. Yesterday I read in the Chicago Tribune that there would be a 1922 New Orleans Streetcar, (much like the ones that run on St Charles Ave) on Illinois and Michigan Ave here in Chicago. Well as much as I love New Orleans, and as I had the day off I drove down to see it! Well they were from the New Orleans tourism Burea, promoting the city. The actual Street car now lives in a railroad museum in Connecticut. Was way cool seeing something from one of my favorite cities in my home town!


----------



## AlanB (May 17, 2007)

Cool! B)

Did you take any pictures? :unsure: I would love to see them if you did. 

Ps. Seems like the right place to me, for this topic.


----------



## Joey B (May 17, 2007)

AlanB said:


> Cool! B)
> Did you take any pictures? :unsure: I would love to see them if you did.
> 
> Ps. Seems like the right place to me, for this topic.


Yes I took a few but dont know how to post them


----------

